# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Reconstituting CJC-1295 and GHRP-6?

## Swifto

What are your thoughts on the best ways to reconstitute these two peptides.

I have seen various protocols posted.

My CJC-1295 is 2mg and GHRP-6 is 5mg.

Will be using a Slin pin... 100mcg 3x per day, but starting slightly lower.


Lets hear it people...

----------


## noserider

Just fill in the blanks.

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php

----------


## lovbyts

You have 2 mg of peptide , so add 1 ml of BW to get 100 mcg per 5 iu.
You have 5 mg of peptide , so add 2.5 ml of BW to get 100 mcg per 5 iu.

----------


## Pac Man

I do it the same way as lov, keeps life simple.

----------


## Swifto

> You have 2 mg of peptide , so add 1 ml of BW to get 100 mcg per 5 iu.
> You have 5 mg of peptide , so add 2.5 ml of BW to get 100 mcg per 5 iu.


This is what I'll do.

----------


## Matt

> You have 2 mg of peptide , so add 1 ml of BW to get 100 mcg per 5 iu.
> You have 5 mg of peptide , so add 2.5 ml of BW to get 100 mcg per 5 iu.


So am i right in thinking 0.1 on a slin pin is 100mcg??

----------


## lovbyts

> So am i right in thinking 0.1 on a slin pin is 100mcg??


With you adding 2.5 ml of bac water to the 5mg GHRP-6 if you draw up to the 5 mark on your slin pin that will equal 100mcg's.
if 2mg add 1ml of bac water and draw up to the 5 mark on your slin pin will equal 100mcg
if 5mg add 2.5ml of bac water and draw up to the 5 mark will equal 100mcg

----------


## Matt

> With you adding 2.5 ml of bac water to the 5mg GHRP-6 if you draw up to the 5 mark on your slin pin that will equal 100mcg's.
> if 2mg add 1ml of bac water and draw up to the 5 mark on your slin pin will equal 100mcg
> if 5mg add 2.5ml of bac water and draw up to the 5 mark will equal 100mcg


Understood mate, thanks for that....

----------


## Bulkn

> With you adding 2.5 ml of bac water to the 5mg GHRP-6 if you draw up to the 5 mark on your slin pin that will equal 100mcg's.
> if 2mg add 1ml of bac water and draw up to the 5 mark on your slin pin will equal 100mcg
> if 5mg add 2.5ml of bac water and draw up to the 5 mark will equal 100mcg


5 mark is better to say, pretty sure you cant call it 5iu.

----------


## lovbyts

> 5 mark is better to say, pretty sure you cant call it 5iu.


Correct, thanks for the clarification.

----------


## Times Roman

> You have 2 mg of peptide , so add 1 ml of BW to get 100 mcg per 5 iu.
> You have 5 mg of peptide , so add 2.5 ml of BW to get 100 mcg per 5 iu.


I've changed it slightly to read as follows:

You have 2 mg of peptide , so add 2 ml of BW to get 100 mcg per .1ml
You have 5 mg of peptide , so add 2.5 ml of BW to get 100 mcg per .05ml

not only that, but before you add your BW, stick another needle (only) through the rubber stopper, barely below the rubber line. then with a second needle/syringe you are now g2g adding your BW. benefit of the needle only is to prevent ambient pressure differentials inside your vial.

----------


## Matt

> I've changed it slightly to read as follows:
> 
> You have 2 mg of peptide , so add 2 ml of BW to get 100 mcg per .1ml
> You have 5 mg of peptide , so add 2.5 ml of BW to get 100 mcg per .05ml
> 
> not only that, but before you add your BW, stick another needle (only) through the rubber stopper, barely below the rubber line. then with a second needle/syringe you are now g2g adding your BW. benefit of the needle only is to prevent ambient pressure differentials inside your vial.


Just to clarify this further so i am 100%..

So im adding 2.5ml to my 5mg vial, im wanting to to inject 100mcg 3 times a day so i fill three slin pins to the .05 mark which is exactly half my slin pin which in turn means each vial gives me only 5 shots?????

----------


## Swifto

> Just to clarify this further so i am 100%..
> 
> So im adding 2.5ml to my 5mg vial, im wanting to to inject 100mcg 3 times a day so i fill three slin pins to the .05 mark which is exactly half my slin pin which in turn means each vial gives me only 5 shots?????


No.

2mg = 2,0000mcg, thats 20 shots at 100mcg. At 100mcg 3x day, that lasts 6.6 days.

5mg = 5,000mcg, thats 50 shots at 100mcg. At 100mcg 3x day, that lasts 16.6 days.

0.05 is not the same at 0.5ml.

100 units = 1ml

5 units = 100mcg... If done like below.

(You have 2 mg of peptide , so add 1 ml of BW to get 100 mcg per 5 iu.
You have 5 mg of peptide , so add 2.5 ml of BW to get 100 mcg per 5 iu)

I'm pretty sure thats right, but if not, someone correct me.

----------


## Matt

> No.
> 
> 2mg = 2,0000mcg, thats 20 shots at 100mcg. At 100mcg 3x day, that lasts 6.6 days.
> 
> 5mg = 5,000mcg, thats 50 shots at 100mcg. At 100mcg 3x day, that lasts 16.6 days.
> 
> 0.05 is not the same at 0.5ml.
> 
> 100 units = 1ml
> ...


If your correct mate what marker do i use on the slin pin to get 100mcg?? My slin pins are all 1ml

They go like this 0.1, 0.2, 0.3, 0.4, 0.5, 0.6, 0.7, 0.8, 0.9, 1ml

Lovbyts said 0.5 is 100mcg and that would be half a ml....

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

> No.
> 
> 2mg = 2,0000mcg, thats 20 shots at 100mcg. At 100mcg 3x day, that lasts 6.6 days.
> 
> 5mg = 5,000mcg, thats 50 shots at 100mcg. At 100mcg 3x day, that lasts 16.6 days.
> 
> 0.05 is not the same at 0.5ml.
> 
> 100 units = 1ml
> ...


If you dilute as stated above (1/2 ml per mg of peptide), you want to draw 0.05 cc for 100 mcg of peptide. 

Here is where the confusion comes in. Depending on what pin you use, the markings will vary. My slin pins are 1/2 cc. The markings go 5,10,15, . . . 50. But the 5 is not 5 cc or even 0.5 cc. It is 0.05 cc. The top marking, 50, must = 1/2 cc (0.5 cc). So on these pins 50 = 0.5 cc, and 5 = 0.05 cc. 

On my 1 cc pins, the marking go 0.1, 0.2, 0.3 . . 1. So you have to look closely at your pins and figure out exactly which line is 0.05 cc!

----------


## BigBadWolf

Somebody should draw it up in a syringe and take a picture. It would be helpful to everyone.

----------


## Bulkn

And remember, you cant keep the 2 compounds preloaded in the same pin, they clash. If you draw them both in the same pin it must be injected right away.

----------


## Swifto

> If your correct mate what marker do i use on the slin pin to get 100mcg?? My slin pins are all 1ml
> 
> They go like this 0.1, 0.2, 0.3, 0.4, 0.5, 0.6, 0.7, 0.8, 0.9, 1ml
> 
> Lovbyts said 0.5 is 100mcg and that would be half a ml....





> If you dilute as stated above (1/2 ml per mg of peptide), you want to draw 0.05 cc for 100 mcg of peptide. 
> 
> Here is where the confusion comes in. Depending on what pin you use, the markings will vary. My slin pins are 1/2 cc. The markings go 5,10,15, . . . 50. But the 5 is not 5 cc or even 0.5 cc. It is 0.05 cc. The top marking, 50, must = 1/2 cc (0.5 cc). So on these pins 50 = 0.5 cc, and 5 = 0.05 cc. 
> 
> On my 1 cc pins, the marking go 0.1, 0.2, 0.3 . . 1. So you have to look closely at your pins and figure out exactly which line is 0.05 cc!


The Slin pins in the UK (majority) are 1ml total per barrell.

So, 0.05 is 100mcg. 

F*ck this is going to be tricky. My bac water arrives tomorrow. Peptides came this morning.

----------


## lovbyts

This might help clear it up a little Look 1/2 down the page at the examples of syringe marking explaining IU vs CC/ml
http://diabetesindogs.wikia.com/wiki/U100_Syringes

If you are using a syringe numbered like this 0.1, 0.2, 0.3, 0.4, 0.5, 0.6, 0.7, 0.8, 0.9, 1ml you should be using .05 = 5iu 1/2 way to the first number .1 or it may even say 10 as pictured below on the 1ml/100 iu syringe

Personally I use the small 1/2 ml insulin syringe and go up to the 5 mark (not 1/2 of the syringe). Same with the smaller one, it's still the 5 mark = 5iu = 100mcg
For Matt if you are using the larger syringe the first mark with a number .1 or it may say 1 or even 10 (as pictured) but the full syringe is 100u or 1cc you go 1/2 to the first number.

Swifto, no you dont want to fill a 1ml pin 1/2 full, that would be WAY to much and you would run out of cjc1295 in 2 shots and GHRP in 5 shots

When you add your BW to the vial of GHRP will be near full and the cjc will be 1/2 or less. That's why you use 2x GHRP vs cjc or at least thats the way I understand it. If you used 1x1 you would end up with a lot of GHRP left over.

Per Datblue, Optimally you could dose 100mcg of CJC-1295 w/ 100-400mcg of GHRP in the morning (on an empty stomach 25 minutes before eating); again in the afternoon/PWO; finally just before bed.

I hope this made sense, I'm still figuring it out also.

----------


## Matt

^^^ Thats cleared it up for me thanks mate....

----------


## Swifto

> This might help clear it up a little Look 1/2 down the page at the examples of syringe marking explaining IU vs CC/ml
> http://diabetesindogs.wikia.com/wiki/U100_Syringes
> 
> If you are using a syringe numbered like this 0.1, 0.2, 0.3, 0.4, 0.5, 0.6, 0.7, 0.8, 0.9, 1ml you should be using .05 = 5iu 1/2 way to the first number .1 or it may even say 10 as pictured below on the 1ml/100 iu syringe
> 
> Personally I use the small 1/2 ml insulin syringe and go up to the 5 mark (not 1/2 of the syringe). Same with the smaller one, it's still the 5 mark = 5iu = 100mcg
> For Matt if you are using the larger syringe the first mark with a number .1 or it may say 1 or even 10 (as pictured) but the full syringe is 100u or 1cc you go 1/2 to the first number.
> 
> Swifto, no you dont want to fill a 1ml pin 1/2 full, that would be WAY to much and you would run out of cjc1295 in 2 shots and GHRP in 5 shots
> ...


Not sure where you read I'm filling a 1ml syringe 1/2 full, I certainly didn't mean to imply that if I did...

I'm going to mix 1ml with my CJC-1295 and 2.5ml with my GHRP-6.

I have the 1ml syringes. Thats 0.05ml to equal 100mcg of each, correct?

I hve the syringe one (top) of your pics. I can also change the pin, my pin is not set.

Does that sound right?

----------


## Swifto

> Per Datblue, Optimally you could dose 100mcg of CJC-1295 w/ 100-400mcg of GHRP in the morning (on an empty stomach 25 minutes before eating); again in the afternoon/PWO; finally just before bed.
> 
> I hope this made sense, I'm still figuring it out also.


AM - 25mins before eating, then PRO/CHO/FAT meal.

PWO - Immedietely, shake, 30-40mins later solid meal, same as above.

PM - ?

Please state the timing for me... eg. - waiting 25mins, then eating in AM. Does anything have to be done during PWO/PM shots.

Thanks.

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Not sure where you read I'm filling a 1ml syringe 1/2 full, I certainly didn't mean to imply that if I did...
> 
> I'm going to mix 1ml with my CJC-1295 and 2.5ml with my GHRP-6.
> 
> I have the 1ml syringes. Thats 0.05ml to equal 100mcg of each, correct?
> 
> I hve the syringe one (top) of your pics. I can also change the pin, my pin is not set.
> 
> Does that sound right?


That's correct.

----------


## BigBadWolf

> AM - 25mins before eating, then PRO/CHO/FAT meal.
> 
> PWO - Immedietely, shake, 30-40mins later solid meal, same as above.
> 
> PM - ?
> 
> Please state the timing for me... eg. - waiting 25mins, then eating in AM. Does anything have to be done during PWO/PM shots.
> 
> Thanks.


What time do you usally go to sleep at night?

----------


## Swifto

> What time do you usally go to sleep at night?


Err....

Thats a tough one. Anywhere from 11pm-2am depending on how much work and research I am doing. 

Lets assume I go to bed at 11pm.

----------


## Bulkn

Have your last one before you go to sleep.

----------


## lovbyts

Swifto, yeah that all sounds good, sorry if I misunderstood I just wanted to make it clear for everyone else also. 

Sleep. yeah that can be a hard one. For me on my work days it's anytime from 9:30 am - 1pm. I start work at 8pm. ON my days off it can be 11pm - 4am. I'm just starting the 2x a day this week,

----------


## Swifto

> Swifto, yeah that all sounds good, sorry if I misunderstood I just wanted to make it clear for everyone else also. 
> 
> Sleep. yeah that can be a hard one. For me on my work days it's anytime from 9:30 am - 1pm. I start work at 8pm. ON my days off it can be 11pm - 4am. I'm just starting the 2x a day this week,


No worries mate, I know this can be confusing.  :Smilie:

----------


## Swifto

Right... 

Its on...

Just did my first shot of 100mcg of CJC-1295 and GHRP-6 PWO (chest). 30mins later my hands are currently slightly tingling. Its also getting worse...

I am around 213bs at 13-15% (estimate) 5"11. I am hoping to get the body fat down and increase an LBM if I can. 

Currently on 250mg Omna/Sust every 7 days. This will increase in 2-3 weeks to a fully loaded cycle. 

Never done anything GH related at all. No GH or peptides.

Current protocol is AM, PM and PWO on workout days. 100mcg of each 3x day. If my sides are bad, I will lower to 2x day, then increase if I need to.

Cardio 4x week, moderate intensity for 20-30mins.

Mon - Chest
Tues - Back
Wed - OFF
Thurs - Legs
Fri - Arms/shoulders

----------

